# H I Fin Report 4/27/05



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

Got to the beach early and the Hunt sharkers were already there, had arrived Fri. Sat started with a great rise. Light north wind had laid the surf down. Easy yaking.
Ran rays,drum and sheepheads, waited on the strike.
Bill H showed up and we watched the show. The Hunts were tearing up the reds. I didn't turn a click all day. That afternoon just before dark we launched Sonny's boat and he ran out a couple of my 12/0s to over 800 yds.
Sam called me over for supper,,,,had just filled my plate and heard" hey, your reel is going off. Hurry!. 
Sure enough my newell set out about 250 yds, was going non stop. 
Set the hook and had a nice tussel for 15 min,, 5'11" sand bar. YE HA!
Gonzo showed up just in time to see it. Thanks you are a lucky charm.
Sat night was wonderful for camping. Spread a tarp on the sand and threw my sleeping bag down and slept right by the rods. Cool , full moon, bright stars, no bugs, what more could you ask for?
Sun morn, float on 12/0 was moving,,,,,,,reeled in to find a 6 ft sand bar.
30 minutes later,, my beastmaster went slack, thought I had a cut off. Kept reeling and finally felt a little tension,,,yeah,, there is life on the other end. 
Short time later , had a 7'1" sand bar on the sand.
Also had a heck of a mess, she had wadded up about 50yds of my line in a knotted mess around the leader/weight.
Fished until 3 and didn't have another bite. 
Hope to have more to tell tomorrow.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Nice sharks Lou. Glad to see you had some fun.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice report.

Is that a Kingfish yak? Im tossin the idea up between that and a Tarpon...so far the Kinfish wins selling for 300 bux less than the T120.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice report but isn't today the 26th or was this just a dream?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice fish there Lou! Way to go!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice report Lou glad you got a few really nice fish on the sand.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Outstanding ... looks like HI was invaded by sandies this weekend.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish Lou!

Brady, go with the Kingfish...you wont regret it.

SQ


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive read fishing reports before, but never a fishing prophecy. lol.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Really nice sharks.............


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like you fellows had a great time out there. I know that the conditions were nice, and we sure did want to come out. Just had other things to get done around here. 

hope to get that way one of these days,

Later,
SR


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Super report Lou, especially like the pictures and last one is awesome with beautiful horizon, boat and tools. Thanks


----------



## Oso Yakman (Jan 2, 2005)

Way To Go Big Lou!!!

Glad You Got You Some!!
Osoyakman


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Nice sharks buddy. You guys are killing us PINS guys with the constant reports.

The weed here is horrendous. Every norther that comes through blows it right back to us, allowing you guys to keep hammering 'em.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

Nice Lou. That's alright Scott, just wait until this weed hits them up north this hard, we'll be putting a hurt on the sharks while they are up there complaining about the weed. But man are they catching some sharks or what.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Sam-- Oz and I have been doing our anti-sargassum dance daily, but the sea is still being unkind.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

Well, I'm about to lose my sanity with this weather and the weed, and Gabe has an awesome boat just sitting there waiting for some good weather to run offshore. I just went to Roy's and went a little crazy, so I'm stocked and ready to rock. Come on good weather.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Old salt said:


> Sam-- Oz and I have been doing our anti-sargassum dance daily, but the sea is still being unkind.


Maybe its time you sacrificed a virgin. If you can find one LMRNAOTIH


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great report Lou, It's just going to get better


----------

